# Replacing Strings Cable on Mathews FX



## jam66 (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone provide a link or instructions for replacing the strings and cables on my Mathews FX bow. I know some here will say that you should take it to a shop but I like to be self sufficient with my bows, arrows etc.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

First off back your limb bolts out about 3 full turns and then press the bow. Once you have your new string measure the string to make sure it is in proper spec. If it is not add or subtract a few twists to get it to the right length then just hook it up to your posts and make sure your string grooves line up before your release tension on the press. :wink:


----------



## jam66 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cam Timing?*

Any Special ordewr in terms of which spec you should get right first. Do you first Get the tming,then the ATA length?


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

When installing the string one end will have more serving than the other, place it over the outside of the cam such that it goes straight up to the idler. The center serving should fall in place. Then route the other end over the idler and back down to the cam. The short served side will go in the track on the same side of the cam as the long served end but the track will be on the side of the cam about mid section of the cam. Most of the Mathews cam pegs are labeled S or C. The S pegs are for the string and the C peg is for the cable. Next attach the cable at the cam end, it will route around the short track on the opposite side of the cam as the string. Attack the yoke to the QCCs. The cable and string should not be touching. If they are move the cable at the cam end to the other side of the short served end of the string. When installing the cable slide the cable will go in the longest slot closest to the riser.

Setup and Tuning


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

And here we thought Trey was just another pretty face.

Good info Trey.


----------



## jam66 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cam Timing?*

Ok How about the the position of the Cam on the string?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jam66 said:


> Ok How about the the position of the Cam on the string?


BearSlayr said to loosen the bolts to press the bow. When you are tuning you want to make sure the bolts are completely tight. When pressing loosen the bolts three turns, though.

To tune the cam:

There are two small holes on the cam. When the bow is in spec axle to axle and brace height. These two holes should form a line which is parallel to the string. If they are cocked one way or another the cam is not properly rotated.

You will need to adjust the idler wheel lean. The is done by twist the leg of the buss cable on the cable guide side. Lay an arrow down the idler wheel. It should be parallel to the string.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Find the pic of your cam at rest here
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40837
The older max cams have no holes, nor do some minimax cams. On the FX go for brace height, then cam orientation. Don't worry about the ATA. As stated, check specs with limb bolts fully tightened down and the string 
end(s) on the #1 posts.


----------

